# 1st Bass of 2011



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Headed out today witha whacky rig just to see if I could get lucky and have a hit. And on the first cast. Bang! Fish on. I never knew I could get so excited about a fish thats not even big but boy it felt good. Heres the picture. Was just fishing off of some Brush Piles where I thought Crappie were.


----------



## fish-wisperer (Feb 23, 2011)

WTG where was you fishing


----------



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

SWEEEET!!!!!!! man i cant wait to hook one up


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

fish-wisperer said:


> WTG where was you fishing


 One of my ponds.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

It's always nice to get your first one of the year outta the way,congrats. Gotta love the wacky rig.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I do. Stunk cuss yesterday I got skunked. Just a slow bite but hey. This is when you could get a pig. Now and late fall.


----------

